# Vets and Rescue Facilities: Listings



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

1) USA and Global Resources:

*MATILDA'S LIST* which provides details/contact for many veterinarians and rescue facilities in N. America and some other areas. *Please note*, however, that for the USA this appears to have been last updated in 2011, so it's current validity cannot be guaranteed.

*Use the above link at your own risk! You may get a suspicious pop-up which you cannot dismiss. The above forum is no longer functioning*

If you are in the U.S.A. THIS POST gives some useful tips and advice to consider when looking for professional aid for an injured/sick bird, if the lists above do not contain a feasible contact.


2) UK Specific Resources:

Most current UK-specific lists of pigeon-friendly *VETS* and *RESCUE CENTERS*.


*Please Note:* 

Whilst every care is taken by the list holders to ensure accuracy, it is always advisable to confirm with the facility their current policy towards pigeons.


----------

